# Round 2 Wonderfest Announcements



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

It seems like Round 2 info is scattered all over the place, and as a result, some of their announcements have been overlooked. So, I'm creating this thread to try to pull it all together in one place.

Given the cost of producing the Big E, it's surprising that they would announce any new Trek kits. Then I guess it's not surprising that it was a very _small_ announcement, literally. They're doing a new 1/2500 scale Cadet Series set containing a Enterprise Refit, Reliant and a K'Tinga cruiser. I read elsewhere that the Refit would be from a new tool, and not the previously released Refit. Personally, I dig the heck out of these little kits! They're fun and I'd love to see them do more.

They also announced a new poll coming to their website with the promise that the winning kit would definitely be produced next year. The choices are going to be 1/1000 Reliant, 1/1000 K'Tinga, 1/2500 Akira, 1/32 Galileo shuttle, and 1/72 Iron Giant. Personally, it's going to be very difficult for me to chose between the Reliant and the Akira. I WANT THEM BOTH! NOW!!! Please? 

They had 2 surprising Forbidden Planet announcements. First, they're doing a 1/144 C57D, which works out to about 12" in diameter. Second, they're redoing the Robby the Robot kit to match the Forbidden Planet poster. So, Robby gets the more dynamic, legs spread pose, as well as the damsel in distress in his arms. Now that's an awesome announcement! Thumbs up, Round 2!!! :thumbsup:

Then, they had a handful of new license announcements. They're doing an HO scale model of Graceland. Yeah, you heard right. The King's castle! I can't wait to see somebody put this in their model train set-up. I'm all shook up. :tongue:

Very surprised to hear about the Wizard of Oz license. The first kit will be the Wicked Witch with flying monkey. I don't know if this is planned as the first in a series or a one-off, but it sounds like it could be a lot of fun.

They announced a Dirty Donny monster figure kit. I had no idea what a "Dirty Donny" is, so I did a little Google search. First of all, Dirty Donny is an artist whose work is in the spirit of Ed "Big Daddy" Roth. Second of all, this kit was actually announced a couple of weeks ago and we all missed it! You can read the announcement *HERE*. It sounds a lot of potential fun. Can't wait to see it. The announcement says the sculpt would debut at Wonderfest, but I have not seen any pics.










And finally, there are the 2 comic book related announcement. We already knew they had the Marvel license, and we got a hint at their plans when they placed that Marvel comic character poll on their website. Since Wolverine was the runaway victor in that poll, it should surprise no one the he's going to be the first character to get done. Rob "Talon" Holts from Acreation Models had this to say over on the Starship Modeler board:



> 1/8 Wolverine Figure, the kit looked AMAZING to me. Looked like they took an image of the comic and converted it to 3D, includes 2 claw options, 2 head options (masked and unmasked berzerker) and a decapitated Sentinel head as a base. I would say this is the most dynamic straight-off-the-page-of-the-comic pose yet, of ANY comic book kit ever (in plastic).


Now THAT sounds like something to get excited about! But why hasn't anyone posted photos of this online?!?!? I must see this!!! 

The other comic book announcement was somewhat surprising. Round 2 picked up the DC comic book license. Frank at Moebius already said they were letting this license go because of all the hassle they had to go through to get their Green Lantern kit out the door. However, it's surprising that Round 2 would pick it up so quickly. Their plan is to do a new Superman kit first. Jaime says he keen on doing a Dark Knight Returns version of Batman. I'd call that a long shot, but if it happened, it could be the coolest styrene comic book kit ever created!

For those of you that don't keep up on comics, that's Dark Knight RETURNS, not Dark Knight RISES. RETURNS is an awesome 4 issue graphic novel limited series by Frank Miller published in 1986. It a story of a 55 year old Bruce Wayne that comes out of retirement to fight crime.










That's an impressive showing, announcement wise. *IF* Round 2 can "put their money where their mouth is" and *IF* they can crank out figure kits on par with what Moebius is doing these days, I'd say they have a lot to look forward to.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

derric1968 said:


> That's an impressive showing, announcement wise. *IF* Round 2 can "put their money where their mouth is" and *IF* they can crank out figure kits on par with what Moebius is doing these days, I'd say they have a lot to look forward to.


Dont forget Round 2 started out as Playing Mantis/Polar lights,they began the resurgence of figure kits so they are more than capable of cranking out model kits.
Looking forward to seeing the wizard of oz kit.

BRIAN


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh, believe me, I remember Polar Lights vividly and fondly. But since forming Round 2, the second coming has been more like re-pop purgatory. While I respect what the original company did for the resurgence of figure kits, that was some time ago. The new company has got some things to prove. I want to be a believer. I want to love Round 2 as much as I loved Polar Lights, but until I have plastic in hand, I will remain *cautiously* optimistic.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great to hear about the 1/144 C57D but I hope they get the dome shapes right this time and don't just scale down the larger inaccurate one. 

Don't care about the smaller Trek kits (how about some improvements to the large K'Tinga R2?)

The Wicked Witch and monkey sounds interesting and the Iron Giant......though *why *put the Iron Giant in a poll with Star Trek kits? It's obvious most people will vote for the Trek kits even though other people might want to see an Iron Giant kit.

I'd like an Iron Giant as it's a retro looking robot.....something that hasn't been done in plastic before (to the best of my knowledge anyway).


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd be really keen about an Iron Giant kit. It was a great design in the movie, especially when it transformed.

And there are plenty of Trek kits already, there isn't an Iron Giant kit at all (as far as I know).

Thanks for the news update!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's Wolverine. Alternate head by left foot. Stand is a Sentinel head.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Yes!! Iron giant!!!
Do it!!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Xenodyssey said:


> I'd be really keen about an Iron Giant kit. It was a great design in the movie, especially when it transformed.
> 
> And there are plenty of Trek kits already, there isn't an Iron Giant kit at all (as far as I know).
> 
> Thanks for the news update!




I'd prefer some Sky Captain robots but yes the Giant was a great design. 

If they do a kit I hope they do the eyes in transparent green plastic, a moving jaw and the fingers separately for more realism.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

fire91bird said:


> Here's Wolverine. Alternate head by left foot. Stand is a Sentinel head.




Wolverine wouldn't have been my first choice in Marvel characters..........*but *that's an awesome sculpt. I particularly like the Sentinel base.


----------



## Orion57 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to the 1/144 C57D, and the Robbie with girl kits!
I gave up trying To get the seams right on the 28" one and also a place to display it?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Love the Iron Giant.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I am all over that Wolverine kit! Wow!

As for the poll, I want the Reliant AND the Galileo, darn it!
Everyone's probably going to go for the Reliant, so I'll probably vote for that, and hope for a larger 1/24 Galileo next year.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Xenodyssey said:


> I'd be really keen about an Iron Giant kit. It was a great design in the movie, especially when it transformed.
> 
> And there are plenty of Trek kits already, there isn't an Iron Giant kit at all (as far as I know).
> 
> Thanks for the news update!


Actually I was going through the dealer room today and saw a vinyl Iron Giant kit for sell. Just thought I'd put that out there. Don't know who did it cause I didn't look any further. 

_*Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy! *_ :dude:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

The 1/2500 Refit is only 4.75" long which would make the K'Tinga cruiser about the same size and the Reliant smaller still. Too small for my tastes, rather see these in at least 1/1000 scale.

Regarding the poll choices, my preference is the Galileo, but I'd take any of the others except the Akira. 

I'd definitely pick up the 1/144 C57D, 12" dia. is more "shelf-friendly" then the original kit.

It's great to hear that R2 is doing new kits of Superman and Batman. If the Wolverine sculpt is any indication, these new kits should be worth the wait. I hope they can do the Dark Knight Returns Batman, always wanted this in styrene.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The Galileo will be in 1/32 scale if done - that was the consensus of the crowd at Wonderfest in the meeting and Round 2's. Iron Giant was voted on the list by the crowd as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh well. I was hoping for 1/24 (bigger is better!), but 1/32 is fine.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

fire91bird said:


> Here's Wolverine. Alternate head by left foot. Stand is a Sentinel head.


Holy guacamole! That is one fantastic sculpt!!! This is now officially my favorite thing from this year's Wonderfest. Some of my faith in Round 2 has been restored after seeing this. Outstanding!!!

Thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Oh well. I was hoping for 1/24 (bigger is better!), but 1/32 is fine.


Assuming it's made, a 1/32 Galileo would be a better choice then 1/24, IMHO. It will be cheaper to produce and will sell for less. Also, 1/32 is a popular scale for aircraft kits (1/24 not so much) and is in scale with other Sci-Fi kits such as some of the Moebius Galactica kits, allowing you to display it against these other kits to get an idea of real world size relationships. Having said (wrote) that, if they did go crazy and produce a 1/24 Galileo, and if I had the cash, I would pick one up!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I am very glad Tom at R2 is going to issue a C57D in an acceptable, displayable scale. The large one for me was a monstrosity, and I had nowhere to display it so I didnt buy it...I did, however build one for a client, and I must say it was badly enjineered. so this is great news.

Z
*


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

re: C-57D
They've gone from too big to too small. 12", really? I guess. 18" would make a greater impression.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Chinxy said:


> Actually I was going through the dealer room today and saw a vinyl Iron Giant kit for sell. Just thought I'd put that out there. Don't know who did it cause I didn't look any further.
> 
> _*Happy Aurora Trails!
> Chinxy! *_ :dude:




I hope it's nothing to do with R2. 

Vinyl Iron Giant = bad

Styrene Iron Giant = good!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I also hope as well as a more accurate dome for the C57D they do it in clear plastic like the larger one.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

the poll R2 will be doing has a couplde of difficult choices there, a 1/1000 scale Reliant or K'Tinga. Decisions,decisions.........


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Definately the Galileo 7. who won the 2 big E kits from round 2


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spock62 said:


> Assuming it's made, a 1/32 Galileo would be a better choice then 1/24, IMHO. It will be cheaper to produce and will sell for less. Also, 1/32 is a popular scale for aircraft kits (1/24 not so much) and is in scale with other Sci-Fi kits such as some of the Moebius Galactica kits, allowing you to display it against these other kits to get an idea of real world size relationships. Having said (wrote) that, if they did go crazy and produce a 1/24 Galileo, and if I had the cash, I would pick one up!


Agreed .
Although in 1/24 you could sit it next to the A-Team van, the Miami Vice Daytona...


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Agreed .
> Although in 1/24 you could sit it next to the A-Team van, the Miami Vice Daytona...


Yeah, that would be cool, but only if the Galileo includes seated figures, that way I could put Spock in the Daytona, and convert a figure into Mr. T to put in the Galileo!

Speaking of cars, there are 1/32 car kits to display next to the Galileo. Revell puts out a pretty neat 1/32 '07 Ford Shelby GT500 kit that would make an interesting display.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

fire91bird said:


> Here's Wolverine. Alternate head by left foot. Stand is a Sentinel head.


Hot damn, I was never a big Wolverine fan, but this model looks great! I want one. 

I hate these model kit polls. I'd rather they just release all of them as kits. But I'll be voting for the Galileo. A 1/32 scale version of this presents some nice diorama possibilities. 

Sean


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

SJF said:


> Hot damn, I was never a big Wolverine fan, but this model looks great! I want one.
> 
> I hate these model kit polls. I'd rather they just release all of them as kits. But I'll be voting for the Galileo. A 1/32 scale version of this presents some nice diorama possibilities.
> 
> Sean




Same here. Especially when you get something like an Iron Giant shoved in with all Trek kits.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

One other bizarre thing to me is er.....Graceland. W.T.F? 

With all the cool model subjects R2 could do like more sci fi and horror not done in plastic before.........they choose Elvis's house.


I might be wrong but are there really many modellers out there who'd want a replica of the Kings mansion?


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I too would vote for a Galileo. Perhaps someone here should start a poll, see where the folks on HT stand?


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I like the idea of a twelve inch C-57-D, but I hope that they correct both the dome, and top hull. If you look at the miniature plans and photos, the upper hull has a higher profile than the lower hull. See this photo as an example: http://www.racprops.com/issue4/visit_forbiddenplanet/images/C57DLandingsm.jpg I hope that you can also build it in flight, and landed. Instead of a new Robby, I wish that they had done Robby's car.

I like the Munster's house, and my sister is a big Elvis fan, so I guess I'll have to build one as a present for her.

David.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

When Jamie took his impromptu poll at WF, the room was full of sci-fi vehicle builders loking for info on the TOS Enterprise, and the results of the poll were skewed in that direction. There are other figure kits he'd like to do based on the licenses Round 2 currently holds.


----------



## Orion57 (Jan 29, 2011)

If the C57D is 1/144 scale it would be 14" in dia. And I'd get at least two, one in flight and one landed.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Orion57 said:


> If the C57D is 1/144 scale it would be 14" in dia. And I'd get at least two, one in flight and one landed.


I can hardly wait to see if any aftermarket goodies will come out for it!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

If they did a shuttle in 1/32 scale, what would the length be? Its too early for me to do math, can someone come up with a figure?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If you mean a TOS shuttle craft wasn't the original AMT kit somewhere around 1/32 ? I think it would be about 8-9 inches long.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

spock62 said:


> ...1/32 is a popular scale for aircraft kits (1/24 not so much) and is in scale with other Sci-Fi kits such as some of the Moebius Galactica kits...


Not to mention their Flying Sub and _Jupiter II_ (1/35 scale, which I would consider close enough).




John P said:


> ...Although in 1/24 you could sit it next to the A-Team van, the Miami Vice Daytona...


Maybe, but Round 2's repops of the Aurora Batmobile and Green Hornet's _Black Beauty_ are readily available. Think what a display you could make with those cars alongside the FS, _JII_, and a 1/32 scale_ Galileo_: "Iconic Vehicles From the 1960s". Makes these rheumy old eyes well up just thinking about it...




djnick66 said:


> ...wasn't the original AMT kit somewhere around 1/32 ?


I thought I'd read the AMT shuttlecraft was closer to 1/48 scale - ?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am definitely up for the smaller C57-D. I have the big one unopened in the box but I have no idea where I will display it. I'll take a nicely done smaller kit over a huge one most days, look at how great the Fine Molds Star Wars kits are and they are relatively small in most cases. I saw the ST adversary set on Round 2s shelves and the Klingon and Ferengi ships in 1/2500 looked great done as they were, in fact I will be picking those up on my next order. Now Graceland I have zero desire for at all. But I am very happy with what Round 2 is doing. By the way, the suggestion of figures with the shuttle came up and Jaime seemed very receptive. I think that would really set the model off.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Ditto, Bob. Many of the foreign military model manufactures make upgrade sets - weaponry and so forth - for their kits. Maybe Round 2 could come up with something similar - seated or standing Star Trek figures in styrene.

If R2 chose not to do that, I'm sure we could rely on the aftermarketeers to step in.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope they include a tiny glow-in-the-dark Elvis figure in the Graceland kit


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Would be nice if they made a more aucurate 1/25th scale Black Beauty to go with the Batmobile.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> If you mean a TOS shuttle craft wasn't the original AMT kit somewhere around 1/32 ? I think it would be about 8-9 inches long.


If we go with the oft-quoted 24-foot length, it would be 9 inches long.
If we go with the more rational 29-foot length that some people have postulated, then it's be 10 7/8" long.

Hey, those are good sizes! Well, okay, then.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> I am definitely up for the smaller C57-D. I have the big one unopened in the box but I have no idea where I will display it. I'll take a nicely done smaller kit over a huge one most days, look at how great the Fine Molds Star Wars kits are and they are relatively small in most cases. I saw the ST adversary set on Round 2s shelves and the Klingon and Ferengi ships is 1/2500 looked great done as they were, in fact I will be picking those up on my next order. Now Graceland I have zero desire for at all. But I am very happy with what Round 2 is doing. By the way, the suggestion of figures with the shuttle came up and Jaime seemed very receptive. I think that would really set the model off.




Same here. I can't really understand the logic behind a Graceland kit but maybe someone at R2 is a big Elvis fan?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> If you mean a TOS shuttle craft wasn't the original AMT kit somewhere around 1/32 ? I think it would be about 8-9 inches long.


According to the Starship Modeler Star Trek scale list TOS shuttle kit from AMT/(ERTL) is 1/37


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> Same here. I can't really understand the logic behind a Graceland kit but maybe someone at R2 is a big Elvis fan?


Maybe they are just trying to establish broader appeal. At HO scale perhaps train enthusiasts.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

liskorea317 said:


> Maybe they are just trying to establish broader appeal. At HO scale perhaps train enthusiasts.



Maybe but how many train enthusiasts are going to make an exact replica of Graceland and the surrounding country?

You might get 1 or 2 but most train enthusiasts in the US will probably be more interested in places like New York Central station or some small town in the Rockies. Is there even a railway going past Elvis's pad?

It just seems a bit mad when you consider how many other subjects modellers keep asking for and in all my time on the net I've never seen even 1 request for Elvis's place.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

And just looking at pictures of Graceland.......it's just your average mansion when you look at it from the outside. 

Beautiful house and I wouldn't turn down living there but if R2 want to do a famous American landmark why don't they do the Empire State building or Mount Rushmoore. Those would be cool.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I assume the kit on top is the other figure they announced.



I was going to ask, but every time I was in the area, those behind the booth were busy with other people.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> I assume the kit on top is the other figure they announced.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask, but every time I was in the area, those behind the booth were busy with other people.


Yeah i think this is the two headed halloween monster they announced back in feb.

BRIAN


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Tay, if you go back and read my original post that started this thread, it contains the info you're looking for in regards to that figure kit. 

But thanks for posting that pic. I hadn't seen the actual kit until now. :thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> Maybe but how many train enthusiasts are going to make an exact replica of Graceland and the surrounding country?
> 
> You might get 1 or 2 but most train enthusiasts in the US will probably be more interested in places like New York Central station or some small town in the Rockies. Is there even a railway going past Elvis's pad?
> 
> It just seems a bit mad when you consider how many other subjects modellers keep asking for and in all my time on the net I've never seen even 1 request for Elvis's place.


But thats part of what makes this hobby so cool. You never know what is released will be a hit. Like TV shows, no one really knows which one the public will go for. Graceland might be a niche product. Aunt Judy sees it in the department store and her husband is a big Elvis fan and the next thing you know she's got her Visa out. Elvis is still pretty big all over the world.
I agree with you that an Empire State building or the Crysler building might make a cool kit. Anything but Trump towers!!!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

TAY666 said:


> I assume the kit on top is the other figure they announced.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask, but every time I was in the area, those behind the booth were busy with other people.


Anyone notice the AMT F/A-18A Hornet kit in the background? Is Round 2 producing this?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I wish R2 would re release the 16" Godzilla in Glow in the Dark!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> Maybe but how many train enthusiasts are going to make an exact replica of Graceland and the surrounding country?
> 
> You might get 1 or 2 but most train enthusiasts in the US will probably be more interested in places like New York Central station or some small town in the Rockies. Is there even a railway going past Elvis's pad?
> 
> It just seems a bit mad when you consider how many other subjects modellers keep asking for and in all my time on the net I've never seen even 1 request for Elvis's place.


This one has me stumped! I can't fathom anyone wanting a kit of Graceland!


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*This one has me stumped! I can't fathom anyone wanting a kit of Graceland! Reply With*



> This one has me stumped! I can't fathom anyone wanting a kit of Graceland!


I'm sure they didn't pull this idea out of the air. Any such decision would be made following a study. As I live in Tupelo, MS, Elvis's hometown, I can say that the interest in ELVIS is still considerable. People come here in chartered busloads from around the world. Lots of Europeans especially. 

This may be a product Round 2 sees as attracting more than the usual modeler- something that cuts across the lines. The only problem I see is that Graceland is a rather-ordinary looking home. They better include the gates- that's what's distinctive!

Round 2- I'd buy one.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wouldn't be surprised if a Graceland replica was made in miniature,that it would sell.However,it would probably have to come already assembled and painted in order to attract the Elvis clientele.As Moebius did with the Space Pod,etc.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am betting though that they need to sell Graceland pre-built and finished. Do model railroaders build and paint their buildings? I always kind of thought they bought them finished and then integrated them into their layouts. I think that 99+% of "plastic modelers" are not going to have much interest in buying, building, and painting a mode of Graceland. But maybe Elvis collectors and model RRs might like one as long as they can buy it ready to display.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

The only model railroader that would buy a pre built and painted building would be a 9 year old.Seriously we build,paint,detail and weather our buildings just like any other model kit!
Graceland might seem unusual but i will buy one(heck i have a model of noahs ark).
Would not mind a figure kit of the king himself.

BRIAN


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

1bluegtx said:


> The only model railroader that would buy a pre built and painted building would be a 9 year old.Seriously we build,paint,detail and weather our buildings just like any other model kit!
> Graceland might seem unusual but i will buy one(heck i have a model of noahs ark).
> Would not mind a figure kit of the king himself.
> 
> BRIAN


I apologize Brian, I honestly thought model RRs bought most of the buildings prefinished, my error and I apologize. When I've been in Colonial Photo and Hobby in Orlando it looked like most of the buildings were prefinished. Glad to hear you guys like to do that kind of stuff and then I can maybe understand a Graceland for you guys. Do you plan on adding a Moebius Munsters House to your layout? I want that one for my monster shelves!


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Believe it or not back in the day i had an original Aurora addams family house on my layout(still have the house but it is in the display case now).The munsters house will probably go on the shelf with the cars!

BRIAN


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Potentially Graceland would have a bigger popuarity base than a lot of other "lame" kits that various companies put out. Elvis still has massive appeal and I am sure the kit would be sold at Graceland. I see this sort of as diversification of your customer base... sort of like Tamiya recently repackaging some of their existing hobby supplies and paint for the female, craft market.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

So does any one know when web sites of R2, Mobeius and any others will be updated with the new product announcments they made at Wonderfest???


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

1bluegtx said:


> Would not mind a figure kit of the king himself.
> 
> BRIAN


 They said they're looking at making a figure kit of Elvis in his black leather "Comeback Special" outfit.


----------



## the mole (May 19, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if Round 2 is going to release the old MPC 1/100 Vostok
rocket kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's some RR building kits from Micro-Mark, for example:
http://www.micromark.com/Structures.html


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I never had an MPC Vostok, but if memory serves, I believe that was a flying model rocket kit, and as such would have been partially cardboard like an Estes or Centuri kit of the time. Most likely SOMEONE here could verify this...
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

DinoMike said:


> They said they're looking at making a figure kit of Elvis in his black leather "Comeback Special" outfit.


If they do, would anyone be interested in a Bruce Campbell "Bubba-Ho-Tep"
replacement head? 
Tom


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

HabuHunter32 said:


> This one has me stumped! I can't fathom anyone wanting a kit of Graceland!




Nor me! The only other reason I can think of (apart from some Elvis fan at R2) is that maybe R2 are trying to do their own house after seeing Moebius are doing the Munsters house and of course the old PL Addams family house.

Maybe there'll be a little ghostly figure of the King himself munching on a burger. Maybe Neverland will be next and we'll also get a tiny ghostly Wacko figure too.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

nautilusnut said:


> I'm sure they didn't pull this idea out of the air. Any such decision would be made following a study. As I live in Tupelo, MS, Elvis's hometown, I can say that the interest in ELVIS is still considerable. People come here in chartered busloads from around the world. Lots of Europeans especially.
> 
> This may be a product Round 2 sees as attracting more than the usual modeler- something that cuts across the lines. The only problem I see is that Graceland is a rather-ordinary looking home. They better include the gates- that's what's distinctive!
> 
> Round 2- I'd buy one.



There's still a huge interest in Elvis of course.....but as you say Graceland is a fairly ordinary looking home (well in a big mansion type way) but how many fans will buy a model kit of it?

There again I suppose a lot of modellers could be Elvis fans so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Bwain no more said:


> I never had an MPC Vostok, but if memory serves, I believe that was a flying model rocket kit, and as such would have been partially cardboard like an Estes or Centuri kit of the time. Most likely SOMEONE here could verify this...
> Tom


I had a flying MPC Vostok/Sputnik back around 1970. It was all plastic, except for a core cardboard stuffer tube for the engine and parachute, in 3D rather than like that Estes kit in which the strap on boosters were in 2D relief only and act as fins. However, that said, it was a flying lump of plastic and barely flew even on C engines because it was so heavy. You could also barely get the chute in the very confined space ahead of the engine in that internal body tube. Here's a link to the MPC flying Vostok:

http://www.rocketreviews.com/mpc-vostoksputnik-jeff-lane.html

At the Round 2 table they had two or three MPC model rocket kits they are going to release soon. I asked about them and she just said they were going to be new products. They were basically standard rocket kits and not rehashes of those early '70s plastic models MPS sold. They also sold a Titan 3 plastic rocket back then which I never purchased.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Not an Elvis fan, but I can see how maybe they had good success with the bates Mansion, so were looking for other mansions to do. Citizen Kane would make more movie sense, but more people likely know Elvis. It will make for some funky train layouts for some folks, a new market for R2 to explore.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

As has been mentioned, Graceland is kind of ordinary, so there is no reason for RR guys to not get it and paint it how they like and just use it as a regular mansion for their layouts.
That is probably what part of the appeal of the kit will be.
I've seen some of the prices for model RR buildings. The ones I looked at were not cheap compared to what us modelers are used to. Seems that sometimes companies charge a bit of a premium, just because they know there isn't much competition and the RR guys will pay it.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I was at Graceland back in 2005, I was struck at the size of it. TV Room, awsome.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*You mean like these?*



liskorea317 said:


> But thats part of what makes this hobby so cool. You never know what is released will be a hit. Like TV shows, no one really knows which one the public will go for. Graceland might be a niche product. Aunt Judy sees it in the department store and her husband is a big Elvis fan and the next thing you know she's got her Visa out. Elvis is still pretty big all over the world.
> I agree with you that an Empire State building or the Crysler building might make a cool kit. Anything but Trump towers!!!


 Built these years ago (check under MY PHOTOS)


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> If they do, would anyone be interested in a Bruce Campbell "Bubba-Ho-Tep" replacement head?
> Tom


If it comes with a replacement "beer gut", you bet! :thumbsup:

But seriously...yes.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Model Man said:


> Not an Elvis fan, but I can see how maybe they had good success with the bates Mansion, so were looking for other mansions to do. Citizen Kane would make more movie sense, but more people likely know Elvis. It will make for some funky train layouts for some folks, a new market for R2 to explore.


I'm not an Elvis fan either, though I know some folks who are absolutely fanatical about him! Anyway, this got me thinking about what famous/infamous houses, mansions, skyscrapers from reality or fiction might be popular. The first few that popped into my head are;

Collinwood and the Old House from Dark Shadows (the TV version, not any of the remakes)
"Stately Wayne Manor" from the '60s version of Batman
The White House
World Trade Center as it was before 9/11 (I'm one of those who think they should rebuild the towers as they were instead of whatever the hell they're doing now. Update the internal structure if necessary, but keep the iconic facade.)
Tony Stark's house in the Ironman movies (and several other productions over the years)

I'm sure I'll think of more later, but I'd be interested in what other people might like to see.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Larry523 said:


> I'm not an Elvis fan either, though I know some folks who are absolutely fanatical about him! Anyway, this got me thinking about what famous/infamous houses, mansions, skyscrapers from reality or fiction might be popular. The first few that popped into my head are;
> 
> Collinwood and the Old House from Dark Shadows (the TV version, not any of the remakes)
> "Stately Wayne Manor" from the '60s version of Batman
> ...


The Dakota in NYC, home of J. Lennon!


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Orion57 said:


> I'm really looking forward to the 1/144 C57D, and the Robbie with girl kits!
> I gave up trying To get the seams right on the 28" one and also a place to display it?


I'm really looking forward to the 12 inch C57D and hope it is definitely going to happen. I have the 28 inch version (a picture should be posted in the photos section). It look me almost 9 months to build it (straight and seem free) and it is a beautiful kit; but a smaller one would be nice. The larger models are a storage problem for some, and at a model show at a local hobby store a couple of years back, someone who built models told me he had to pass on it due to storage/display issues. I'll probably build 2 versions of the new kit (in flight and with the legs down).
Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Maybe this will encourage me to finally build the interior of the big model as a display companion to the full smaller version.

Maybe I can make a Capt. America shield out of the rest of the big on.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Maybe this will encourage me to finally build the interior of the big model as a display companion to the full smaller version.
> 
> Maybe I can make a Capt. America shield out of the rest of the big on.


I left out the interior of the 28 inch C57D. I decided to make it like a special effects prop, using the area under the dome to hold batteries and a switch to a light unit (I used a fusion core for a 12 inch Jupiter 2 to simulate the C57D engine; it did not look right with just the fusion core light installed, so I added red colored details (like a grill)), and individual lines of it ran vertically. That detail, combined with the fusion core light, created a very close engine effect. I toyed with it quite a bit however before it looked acceptable. I still have the interior, and may build it separately as well. Unlike the Jupiter 2 (Moebius and Polar Lights versions), the interior is not seen through viewports or anything, so it didn't seem critical to having a nice display prop. The C57D interior is very nice however.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Obviously it won't be as detailed as the larger version but I hope the 1/144 C57D has a bit of an interior too and a more accurate top clear plastic dome to show it off.


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

SUNGOD said:


> Obviously it won't be as detailed as the larger version but I hope the 1/144 C57D has a bit of an interior too and a more accurate top clear plastic dome to show it off.


It would be nice; overall I'd settle for it being as detailed and accurate as possible on the outside, maybe with the best details possible on the dome, landing pedestal and landing gear units. I think if it is accurate and not too expensive, folks will buy it. A 12 inch size does lend itself to be built as a diorama or in-flight. The 28 inch kit is nice, but probably too big for some builders.

Jim


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

JPhil123 said:


> It would be nice; overall I'd settle for it being as detailed and accurate as possible on the outside, maybe with the best details possible on the dome, landing pedestal and landing gear units. I think if it is accurate and not too expensive, folks will buy it. A 12 inch size does lend itself to be built as a diorama or in-flight. The 28 inch kit is nice, but probably too big for some builders.
> 
> Jim



Even if there's no interior I hope they do the top dome in clear plastic in case people want to build their own interior. Obviously if they don't they can just spray it silver.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> Even if there's no interior I hope they do the top dome in clear plastic in case people want to build their own interior. Obviously if they don't they can just spray it silver.


Or make a table lamp out of it!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> Or make a table lamp out of it!




Great idea. Hadn't thought of that.


----------

